

How to Recruit Engineers in San Francisco - rchiba
http://www.tintup.com/blog/how-to-recruit-engineers-in-san-francisco/

======
IamaHacker
Interesting read. I have been hearing quite a bit about tint lately sounds
like a good place to work.

